# Police contract faces vote



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

Police contract faces vote
Tuesday, March 22, 2005
SOUTHWICK - Voters at an April 6 special Town Meeting will be asked to finance a new three-year contract for police patrolmen, sergeants and a lieutenant. 

Salary increases for the first year of the contract, which is retroactive to July 1, 2004, will cost the town an estimated $17,000. Funds for the first year of the contract are included in a salary reserve account and other personnel accounts within the current town budget, Chief Administrative Officer Karl J. Stinehart said yesterday. 

Stinehart and Patrolman Joseph Brewer, vice president of Local 384 of the International Brotherhood of Police Officers, which represents officers here, called the new police agreement "reasonable" for both police officers and the town. "We have a signed memorandum of agreement," Stinehart said. Brewer said officers are satisfied with the results of negotiations. 

The contract provides the Police Department's 10 patrolmen, four sergeants and one lieutenant with 2.5 percent salary increases for each year of the contract period. The new contract is due to expire June 30, 2007. The previous contract expired last June 30. 

Stinehart said salary increases are consistent with those for other town employees.


----------

